# Graco Click Connect 35?



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I hope I'm posting this in the right place! I'm looking for some info on the Click Connect 35. I'm pretty familiar with the Snugrides, and we'll default to a 35 if I can't find anything else, but I found myself in love with the CC35 "Tangerine" pattern. I wish Graco had something similar in a Snugride!

Anyway....my questions are...

Does the Click Connect 35 have the base lock-off? I know the CC40 does, but I can't seem to find consistent info saying the 35 does...retailers tend to say yes, but the Graco website doesn't say anything about it. I've emailed Graco but am still awaiting a reply. If it doesn't have lock-off that'll probably make the decision for us (I prefer that feature...which is why we are also not considering a Snugride 30. Have had the best installs with it versus without).

I can't seem to find any info online comparing the measurements of the CC35 to the SR35. I can find measurements for the CC40, but I'm assuming that seat is going to be larger than the CC35.

Lastly, we have a Phil & Ted's stroller with a Graco adapter bar that fit our SR32. Is the Click Connect seat even going to work with that? This is another thing I am having trouble finding any information about.

Obviously I have nowhere local to see these seats in person or I'd definitely do that. So any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

The Click Connect IS a SnugRide. It just has a new connection mechanism on the bottom.

I have no clue whether it will work with your stroller adapter. There's a chance you might need a different adapter. I'm not a big fan of using strollers with car seats on a regular basis anyway; baby should be carried, worn, or laying flat when not in a car. Sometimes you really need a way to haul a car seat around, though (like at the airport) so I understand that for some people it's really important.

I'm fairly certain the 35 has lock-offs on the base just like the old one did, but if you're concerned you could order from a place with a good return policy and just send it back if it doesn't suit you.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brigala*
> 
> The Click Connect IS a SnugRide. It just has a new connection mechanism on the bottom.
> 
> ...


Right (I should have clarified "regular" Snugride or the "Classic Connect" as some are called), but I understand there may be some dimension differences due it being a modification of the larger CC40. I've read it's slightly larger/heavier than the SR35, and while I don't care about the weight as we don't pack it around often save for maybe the house to the car and back, the measurements are something I like to pay close attention to for fit reasons.

Of course I don't plan on leaving baby in the seat all the time, I LOVE wearing my little ones (cannot wait to do it again!!), but I want to have it work for when needed (if I have another like my DD1 who was a rare sleeper and definitely never transferred asleep, it's valuable at times for those occasional catnaps). My need for that isn't really what I'm asking about though. 

I am planning on ordering via Amazon for the quick shipping, but the Tangerine doesn't release until April, which is when I'm due, so if possible I'd like to confirm features beforehand. Just love those darn colors so much! LOL

Just hard to find out many details about these newer seats!

Thanks!!


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

So I got a response from Graco-
"Unfortunately, they are no the same base and the CLICK connect 35 will not have the lock off. "

Bummer! But at least that narrows my options to just the SR35!


----------



## LeighPF (Jan 20, 2010)

It does not look like the CC 40 is that much bigger, unless you extend the base, so have another look. I really considered it, just so they could come in easily when asleep (why else would you haul 50lb by an annoying handle)

It looked like BRU has special deal about the CC so look there.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

So I just had to update this and say that when we were away from home the other day I did get to see the CC40 in person alongside a SR35 and was quite surprised. I am pretty familiar with the "regular" SR35 and found the CC40 to seem almost SMALLER than the SR35! It just seemed more compact but I actually really liked it in comparison. I also carried them both around and didn't notice any weight difference at all. So hmmm.....


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

So for the record, I did purchase the Click Connect 40 (at BRU for only $150! I NEVER purchase carseats there...or anything else, for that matter, but with them being one of the only retailers I didn't have much of an option, and we had a Scenera to trade in which made it a great deal! I had no interest in the seat just for the new features, especially at it's regular price, but when it came down to the same cost as the SR35 I wanted, I definitely preferred the CC!).

I am really happy with it (though baby isn't here yet) and it definitely seems smaller in ways that my old Snugride 32 wasn't (as well as compared to the SR35, as I mentioned in the last post). It also DOES click and lock onto my Graco attachment bar for my Phil & Teds Explorer! So that'll be handy for those few times I need that.


----------



## vr6pwr (May 31, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1babysmom*
> 
> So for the record, I did purchase the Click Connect 40 (at BRU for only $150! I NEVER purchase carseats there...or anything else, for that matter, but with them being one of the only retailers I didn't have much of an option, and we had a Scenera to trade in which made it a great deal! I had no interest in the seat just for the new features, especially at it's regular price, but when it came down to the same cost as the SR35 I wanted, I definitely preferred the CC!).
> 
> I am really happy with it (though baby isn't here yet) and it definitely seems smaller in ways that my old Snugride 32 wasn't (as well as compared to the SR35, as I mentioned in the last post). It also DOES click and lock onto my Graco attachment bar for my Phil & Teds Explorer! So that'll be handy for those few times I need that.


Hi there!

Can you tell me which Phil&Teds travel system worked for your Click Connect? I'm guessing the TS3?

TIA!


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vr6pwr*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> ...


I have used it with an older e3 as well as the newer Explorer, which both have the same attachments/bar as the old Sport, the Classic and the Dot.


----------



## Patrick Virgin (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi my name is Pat, I have become familiar witht he Graco Click Connect system, as I work for one of the Big Box retailers, unfortunatley the Click Connect system is not compatable with any of the previous Snugride adapters, when you look at the bottom of your snugride you will see an indentation near the red retaining hook, the click connect system does not have this feature. The click connect system is much lighter than other car seats, apx 7.5lbs comapred to 8.5 -11lbs depending on brand of car seat. i am also waiting for adapters to come out for the Click Connect system. My research earlier today only shows an adapter for uppa Baby.... hopefully they will be out soon.


----------

